# Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise



## Pfandpirat (27. August 2007)

Servus Schwedenfreunde,

ich möchte Mitte September mit *Scandlines* von *Sassnitz nach Trelleborg* übersetzen.

Jetzt meine Frage an die Raucher und Gerstensafttrinker:

*1)* Komm ich mit dem Zigarettenkauf auf der Fähre billiger, als wenn ich sie hier
im Geschäft kaufe? (In Schweden sind die Zigaretten ja definitiv teurer)

*2)* Da wir aus logistischen Gründen gern das Bier in Form von Dosen (_ohne Pfand_) kaufen würden, wäre der Preis für mich auch hier interessant.

Lohnt es sich das Bier auf der Fähre zu kaufen oder ist das teurer als im hiesigen Supermarkt?


Vielen Dank vorab,

Pfandpirat


----------



## Maik (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

hi du beckommst auf der fähre nur eine packung ja du liest richtig keine stange nur eine schachtel also lieber von zuhause mitnehmen.  bier so viel du willst ist bissel billiger :#2:


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*



Maik schrieb:


> hi du beckommst auf der fähre nur eine packung ja du liest richtig keine stange nur eine schachtel also lieber von zuhause mitnehmen.



Oha. Das wäre ja ein ziemlicher Reinfall gewesen, wenn ich mir bis dahin keinen Vorrat angelegt hätte. |bigeyes



Maik schrieb:


> bier so viel du willst ist bissel billiger :#2:



Das Ganze haben die dann auch in Form von Dosen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

Ich müßte überlegen, ob ich Bier auch in Flaschen gesehen habe, ansonsten aber Dosen ohne Ende.


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

Dosen sind klasse. Die kann ich dann einfach kleindrücken und ordentlich entsorgen und habe nicht noch das Gerödel mit dem Pfand oder unwegsamen Flaschen.


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

...nur dosen...und als deutscher auch nicht allzu preiswert direkt auf der fæhre....


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*



Maik schrieb:


> bier so viel du willst ist *bissel billiger* :#2:





andre23 schrieb:


> ...nur dosen...und als deutscher *auch nicht allzu preiswert* direkt auf der fæhre....



Ja.. wie nu? #c


----------



## Raabiat (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Dosen sind klasse. Die kann ich dann einfach kleindrücken und ordentlich entsorgen und habe nicht noch das Gerödel mit dem Pfand oder unwegsamen Flaschen.



Du meintest tatsächlich DOSEN? |bigeyes|kopfkrat
Ich dachte du hast nen Scherz gemacht....ich red die ganze Zeit von 5-Liter-Dosen.....also mein Fässchen Früh-Kölsch muss ins Auto...keine Debatte!!!!!!!!!!!|gr:|znaika:

und da wär noch die Frage was es da auf der Fähre für Bier gibt....


----------



## Mafgo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

Auf der Strecke Rostock-Gedser gab es BüchsenBier (0,33 l) bis zum abwinken.24 Dosen für 79,00 DKK. Ob das teuer für Dich ist muß Du selber entscheiden. Meistens gibt es auch ein Angebot für 59,00 DKK aber nur Richtung DK.
Die Sorten sind z.B Tuborg Classig, Tuborg Gold, Carlsberg, Becks.
Also wenn wir mit der Fähre fahren dann kaufen die Leute immer Stangenweise die Glimmstengel.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

so um die 10€ / 24x0,33 (norland guld) musst du rechnen ...direkt an land (boardershop) bekommst du sie als skandinavier mit exporterklærung bedeutend preiswerter...letztlich ist es auch eine geschmacksfrage....


...habe bei der letzten fahrt 24x0,33 carsberg guld fuer 20 dkk bekommen....mit exporterklærung...sprich 72x0,33 fuer 59 dkk....das ist natuerlich sehr preiswert...


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

Gut. Die Bierpreise klingen ja vernünftig.




Raabiat schrieb:


> Du meintest tatsächlich DOSEN? |bigeyes|kopfkrat
> Ich dachte du hast nen Scherz gemacht....ich red die ganze Zeit von 5-Liter-Dosen.....also mein Fässchen Früh-Kölsch muss ins Auto...keine Debatte!!!!!!!!!!!|gr:|znaika:



Ähm. Es ist einfach auch viel sinnvoller für den Platz, wenn wir " normale Dosen" nehmen.



Mafgo schrieb:


> Also wenn wir mit der Fähre fahren dann kaufen die Leute immer Stangenweise die Glimmstengel.
> 
> Gruß Mafgo




Hmmm... das wäre schon interessant ob nun eine Schachtel oder Stange. |uhoh:


----------



## andre23 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

1-2 schachtel....je nach ueberfahrt...die kosten so um 3€....kauf lieber in deutschland...stangen sind nicht wirklich preiswert...wuerde sagen etwas teurer als in deutschland...und grosse auswahl gibt es auch nicht...

...mit den platz - dosen - pfandflaschen ....hast du recht....


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (28. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

Hallo Andre,

kannst Du mir das mal mit der Exporterklärung erklären. Ich meine wie funktioniert das??

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## andre23 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> kannst Du mir das mal mit der Exporterklärung erklären. Ich meine wie funktioniert das??
> 
> ...




hej detlef,

im boardershop(land), an der kasse musst du dich als skandinavier, bzw. als in sandinavien lebender ausweisen...dann kannst du auch das preiswerte bier erstehen....

....exporterklærung ...ist ein vorgedruckter zettel, auf dem du erklærst, dass bier nicht in deutschland zu verwerten...liegt an gesetzlichen reglungen...pfand ect...


----------



## Pfandpirat (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Scandlines-Fähre (Sassnitz-Trell.) Duty-Free Shopping - Preise*

So. 

Die Fährüberfahrten liegen nun hinter mir, da möchte ich aus Fairnessgründen wenigstens auch von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere demnächst mal eine ähnliche Frage.

Das (Dosen-)Bier haben wir direkt am Fährterminal in Sassnitz gekauft. Die Preise waren human. Die Stiege Bier (24x0,33l) kostete ab 7€, je nachdem für welches Bier (Carslberg, Spendrups, Bear Beer, Becks, u.s.w.) man sich entschied. War auf jeden Fall klasse, denn somit fielen lästige Glasflaschen weg.

Auf der Fähre war das Bier im Shop dann wieder teurer. Wobei dort die Spirituosen teilweise günstiger als im DutyFreeShop am Terminal waren. Den riesen Gewinn macht man aber nicht mit Schnaps. Wichtig und dümmlich außerdem: Bei Einreise nach Deutschland dürfen keine Dosen eingeführt werden. #q

Zigaretten waren nicht billiger sondern etwas teurer als in Deutschland. Zur Menge kann ich nichts sagen, da keiner von uns welche kaufte.

Mein persönlicher Tipp beim Einkauf: Bear Beer - dunkel und stark (7,5%) #h


----------

